# News about the new Starter Set...



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

...from the guys from Warseer:

http://warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145425

All i will say is that this is the best deal GW as ever ever given. So much better than BFM.k:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I will be getting this set. My only issue with it is the snap fit models as I like to be able to pose my models as I see fit. Oh well.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I like it and will get it but I don't want anymore tac. marines. I got 30 second hand ones which even with a lot of work don't look great so I won't want more.....


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll be getting TWO.

Damn them.

DAMN THEM AND THEIR PLASTIC WARBOSSSSS!


----------



## Argitist (Apr 29, 2008)

is this really only 50$, or is it still unknown. (Or shoot, was it 50 Eu?)


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

i think its around 75 bucks, although knowing GW it will probably be more.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I'll be getting two, and I'm willing to trade some of those marines for more orks and coptas

Snap together doesn't bother me a bit.

Yeah, I like converting models (obviously) but I often don't convert or custom pose *every* model in the army as it is. Plus, of course, if you only have one or two snappers in a squad of custom assambled models then they'll blend right in


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

And if it REALLY bugs you, they can die first. :wink:


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

I was talking to one of the guys in the local McWorkshop yesterday, and apparently it's going to be the way to get a shit-tonne of marines and orks, a rulebook, dice, and all the other happy stuff for £40. So I'm hoping he was right about the price.

EDIT: This wasn't the exact way it was put, but we went off on our usual tangent about something vaguely related that involved conversions and spikes on more spikes which is why Chaos are far better than SMurfs.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

That 6 part Drednought is awsome


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Think ill be grabbing one for the rulebook if its really coming with it and for the conversons of course :good:sounds like a awsome starter box! and if its around £40 then will probably be $80~$100 US would be my guess, definately not bad at all for what your getting


----------



## The_One (May 9, 2008)

I heard that the price was $60...but that was at my local gaming store...


----------



## freepizza (May 23, 2008)

The question is "what rule book will it contain?" Back a few weeks ago the floater was it contained a cut down version of the rulz pertaining to only the mechanics of the parts involved. So does this mean it is a rule book only for a smurf marine and smurf orc force or what. I can't see GW shooting themselves in the foot after only a month or so and offer a better deal than the one for the launch of the new rules. I would like to believe it is as good as it sounds but I'm too old for that one. And where the HELL are my measuring sticks of doom, what will I use to smite my enemies with.


----------



## NorthernTau (Jun 24, 2008)

I would guess it will be like the BfM rulebook, which was basically a normal rulebook without the fluff, pics and army specific info. Quite useful for tournies. I will definitely be getting the starter for the rulebook and a lot of conversion fodder. I just can't see them putting a SM/Ork specific rulebook in there. Though this is GW we're talking about.


----------



## Wise Guy Sam (Jun 12, 2008)

It will in fact be a mini rule book (a5 size) with the complete 5th ed rules, just like 'Skull pass' and BfM. It will be released in October and SHOULD be the same price as the other recent starter sets.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I may get this box if I can find a ork player wiling to go halves on it. I'm not bothered about the snap fir models its a starter set so its supposed to be easy to assemble the models. The SM captain looks powerfull and has a cool sword.


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm torn between two of these and the Strike Force that comes out in a couple weeks.

Orcs and Marines vs. Lots of marine vehicles ... hmmm


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm probably going to get one and sell the orks... I don't even want another set of the Space Marines... I should, since I'm trying to build a Chapter, but ultimately... storage space has become an issue. Do you suppose half of the box's cost is fair for the orks? I imagine that's what most people will be selling their second half that they don't want for.

The box price is $69.99 US... I bloody hate that xx.99 crap... like, just mark it at 70, for Christ's sake...


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

http://bp2.blogger.com/_4nzgPbHlNo4/SGKn73rHYCI/AAAAAAAAB4M/RVunOmegE_g/s1600-h/box-back-big-5th.jpg

Here is a new pic of the contents of the 5th edition box set.:shok:


----------



## LoreMaster (May 20, 2008)

That is a nice looking model for the SM captain. 


Why why *WHY* do GW have to put these special models in the big boxed sets it only tempts me to buy the boxed set and shoving all the rest of the stuff im my bitz crates


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I want it! It's way better than the Maccrage, more models.


----------



## fatboy955 (Feb 24, 2008)

that box looks friggin' sweet just a shame that i dont like orks  maybe i could sell them on or maybe if someone in my local store wants the orks i could swap for the SM's if not i prob still but box as soon as i can talk my wife round


----------



## Wise Guy Sam (Jun 12, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> I'm probably going to get one and sell the orks... I don't even want another set of the Space Marines... I should, since I'm trying to build a Chapter, but ultimately... storage space has become an issue. Do you suppose half of the box's cost is fair for the orks? I imagine that's what most people will be selling their second half that they don't want for.
> 
> The box price is $69.99 US... I bloody hate that xx.99 crap... like, just mark it at 70, for Christ's sake...


The thing is, a lot of people are going to sell half their models. Although it is a heap of Orks for $35 odd dollars (U.S) I would predict that many gamers will offer less. The reason is you get to keep all the smurfs AND the rules AND the dice or whatever other extra's are in the box. The point is you will find a buyer but not as easy as me. :angel:


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Not to mintion people selling the plastic Death Coptas on Ebay for big bucks.


----------



## Wise Guy Sam (Jun 12, 2008)

Judas Masias said:


> Not to mintion people selling the plastic Death Coptas on Ebay for big bucks.



Again I doubt any1 buying them off ebay overpriced. Their will be a heap kicking around cheap or just buy another box :biggrin:


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

That is indeed a very impressive set, i'm probably going to be one of the ones who buys two boxes actually, since I play one of the armies and intend to start the other. I'm also immensly happy that the rumour of molded on ultramarine iconography turned out to be false, good show GW :good:.


----------



## The_Chaplain (Jun 17, 2008)

it's not like their arent any ork players around-- just talk to a mate at your local gw and see if they wanna buy the koptas and such off of ya.


----------



## Octavian (Jun 5, 2008)

Man, anyone who wants to start Space marines when that comes out is in luck, I probaly wont get that cause there are also orks, but the box set is AWESOME!! I wish I could get only the marines!:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I'd buy it and keep the orks for a practise army as I train newbs in my club but I know how some people can't do that


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Octavian said:


> Man, anyone who wants to start Space marines when that comes out is in luck, I probaly wont get that cause there are also orks, but the box set is AWESOME!! I wish I could get only the marines!:biggrin:


For the price, you're still saving a significant amount of money on the Space Marines alone. The Captain is $20 USD, the Tactical Squad is $35, the Dreadnought is $45, and the Terminators are $50. That's $150 worth of Space Marines for $70, and you get the rulebook, templates, dice, and all that fun stuff with it to boot. It's better than half off, and the models aren't obviously cookie cutters-- no two are alike in the set, from what I can tell, which is nice.


----------



## Mr Flibble (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow thats not bad for the price, I'm sure I can find someone to trade the half I don't want with


----------



## Tripple Deuce Command (Jul 1, 2008)

might buy it if you get the rulebook and exclusive scenery but not buying it otherwise as i am not a big fan of orks unless im killing them


----------



## Druchii (Jun 25, 2008)

Lookz like we're goin to test the new Death copta's aheada Schedule. HUH HUH HUH


----------



## AJAX1001 (Jun 29, 2008)

If you look Closely at the new marines the rumours are true about the Pre-Heresy Armour (Look at the helmets of the guy with the flamer and the one next to him) :grin:


----------



## Octavian (Jun 5, 2008)

Can someone possibly get me a picture of the terminators in the set`s sprue, because that is what will determin if I get it or not.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

where do you lot get your price info? i'm a trader and i only get details just before release myself how do you find out the cost before me??? grr i'm out of the loop


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

One of the till monkeys lied to me today, said that the set wouldnt include a rule book, he seemed very eager to get me to buy the hardback rulebook :laugh:
Ah well, thats what the internet is for! :biggrin:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Same problem as Canadish. I got suckered into buying a new rulebook, so I didn't buy Macragge. I might buy this one though...


----------



## da big boss (May 1, 2008)

love the warboss's klaw i'm geting it just for that


----------



## elemental_1_1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Octavian said:


> Man, anyone who wants to start Space marines when that comes out is in luck, I probaly wont get that cause there are also orks, but the box set is AWESOME!! I wish I could get only the marines!:biggrin:


True, and, if they just added a rhino, I bet it'd be better tha the battleforce


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

elemental_1_1 said:


> True, and, if they just added a rhino, I bet it'd be better tha the battleforce


Buying a rhino separately would still make this cheaper than a battleforce though... New SM battleforce out soon though... It's in the new WD

It includes:15 proper space marines, a basic scout squad, 5 assault marines and a rhino. I think it's pretty good..... unlkess this is a normal battleforce. It's different to the ones in Ireland....


----------



## julio d (Apr 20, 2008)

I think that me and my friend will each get the set and I will trade the orks for his space marines.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Lord Reevan said:


> Buying a rhino separately would still make this cheaper than a battleforce though... New SM battleforce out soon though... It's in the new WD
> 
> It includes:15 proper space marines, a basic scout squad, 5 assault marines and a rhino. I think it's pretty good..... unlkess this is a normal battleforce. It's different to the ones in Ireland....


The way I had heard it was going to be packaged was that you got the stuff to make fifteen Tactical Squad marines if that's really what you wanted, but there's a Devastator and a Command Squad sprue in there as well, so you can make them any kind of squad that you want. Twenty Space Marines, a Rhino, and five Scouts is a great deal for the 90 USD, no matter how you put 'em together.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Damn for snap togethers those are really nice models in the starter box, sooooooooo much better than BfM:victory:


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> The way I had heard it was going to be packaged was that you got the stuff to make fifteen Tactical Squad marines if that's really what you wanted, but there's a Devastator and a Command Squad sprue in there as well, so you can make them any kind of squad that you want. Twenty Space Marines, a Rhino, and five Scouts is a great deal for the 90 USD, no matter how you put 'em together.


I have a picture of it here and there are 15 tactical marines, 2 with a missile launcher, one with a flamer, a scout squad with bolters, one heavy bolter, a rhino and a five man assault squad.... Are they different for each region or what? Like a different one for America than western Europe?


----------



## Mensrea (Jul 5, 2008)

I started a fantasy Orc army years ago because my local store took two starter boxes, opened them and stuck all of the Empire in one and all of the Orcs in another. I'd love to see that happen again. I've been looking for an excuse to build a DA army so I can be like everyone else.  

Seriously though what a good deal. Its shocking to see this out of GW. The old boxes were like $80 bucks a pop...


----------



## fearlessgod (Jul 3, 2008)

The new starter set looks like a great deal. I guess I'll be starting an Ork army (second to my Iron Warriors of course) soon. I'll trade awat the Marines for some more Ork gear. :wink:

~fearlessgod~


----------



## bucket_boy101 (Jul 8, 2008)

As soon as i saw this box set, and some of the marines therein, i'm like, bugger it, i'm starting 40k, and doing marines!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Its a lovely set and I'll be getting one for sure, just not sure if to go halves with my mate, and let him have the Orks, or pay the lot and take the Orks myself. Then I could add my Kommandos that didn't sell a few months back on ebay and 3 killer Kans that also didn't sell and start a side force. Hmmm.

Oh and on a side note I'd be getting this and the big rulebook as I want to read all the new fluff and see the figures, table/scenery conversions etc in the second half of the book.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Druchii in Space said:


> Oh and on a side note I'd be getting this and the big rulebook as I want to read all the new fluff and see the figures, table/scenery conversions etc in the second half of the book.


Same here. The game isn't as good when there's no fluff involved IMO.... But there should be something in the box that explains what's happening and why in Black reach.....


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

Yup, I'll buy one of those. And keep all the figures as well. I've got the SM from the previous set, and my son has an Ork army so that's OK. And the plastic dreadnought looks good. Bet it's easier to build/paint than the metal ones (I hate painting metal).


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

Question to everyone here.

Have your store staff been saying that Black Reach wont include the rule book?

The reason I ask is that one of the stores more reliable members is also saying this to me, as well as the monkeys. This guy wouldnt lie, so I think he could just be getting lied to by the manager. 

I'm pretty sure that the set will, as I've heard more then one story of this happening with the last starter set.

Thanks


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

There's a picture of the contents of Black Reach in the main rulebook, and there's a paperback rulebook shown.


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

This is by far and large the best thing I've seen from GW. While most of the more advanced players would prefer non-snap fit (I would myself) but the fact they've found a way to produce snappies in several different and varied poses is quite a splender to behold at this alleged price. Personally, I wouldn't count on anything less than £50. Even still..

But , I've been staring in the face of £25 dreadnaughts for too long for this box set not to be a work of damn art.

But this creates a dillema. A large fluffy rulebook, or the cost effective cut-down? Ugh. Dammit.

It makes you think, do you feel GW is trying to nudge towards cheaper production methods? In light of their 2.5 net loss in profits from last year, I guess the big boys are ordering the designers to appeal to the mass market. Hell, if they can make model designs THIS good, horray for them, and I suppose GW still can hold on to their more expensive lines to the paying customer.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Just preordered the set its rediculously cheep for what it gives, only $60 U.S :victory:


----------



## SoupyC (Jun 24, 2008)

I SO don't want to wait till September...augh! You're killin me GW!


----------



## weasly (Jun 18, 2008)

Inside there is:

S/M: Commander, 10 Marines, Dreadnought, 5 Terminators

Orks: 3 Death Koptas, Warboss, 20 Ork Boyz, 5 nobs

Lots of stuff for the orks and lots for marines too. I'm 99% sure this also comes with the paperback rulebook which I think is great. Even if you halved the price of the rulebook (half of the big one is fluff, hobby etc) and only used one of the armies you would still save money. I need the paperback just because of experience. I got the big WHFB rulebook cos I didn't do dwarves or goblins (skull pass). After nearly 2 years now it is pretty beaten up so thats why i want the little book. Plus it is great to take to tournaments. Me and my mate are splitting the price of the box 60-40, he gets the orks and i get the marines and rulebook. Hopefully it comes with those red sticks which you can beat people with (just kidding). On top of this the commander inside the pack looks awesome!


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

DaemonsR'us said:


> Just preordered the set its rediculously cheep for what it gives, only $60 U.S :victory:


Honestly? Is that confirmed?

Because at current rates, that's about £32.

It's costing us the equivalent of $75US, or thereabouts...

:marvelling at the currency fluctuations cyclops:


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Definitely picking one of these mothers up come September...maybe even preorder if I can scrape together the cash...

I'll be getting a hardcover rulebook as well, though. I always liked the fluff/hobby sections...and actually took the time to read through them. But the paperback version will be more useful for games...cool the hardcover may be, but it sure as hell ain't convenient to be trawling through all that fluffy goodness during games looking for those damn rules...


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm getting the Gamers Edition of the 5th Ed rules, but also getting one of the boxed sets as well for the marines and the mini-rulebook. Already have someone lined up to chip in some for the cost and he gets the Orks. Works for me.


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Is there a confirmed cost in the UK yet? Instore they had a preorder deposit for £10, I think.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

£40. theyre taking £5 deposits at my local (croydon) now


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

£40 ??? Seems pretty cheap to me , i will be buying a few for the site no doubt!


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> £40 ??? Seems pretty cheap to me , i will be buying a few for the site no doubt!


definatly, im sure you could break up the sets and sell them cheap. im sure it would help the younger crowd who may not have the the cash for the whole set yet is starving for mini's


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Just £40? Man, I'm off to preorder a box right now, at midnight...


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah it is $60 US and $10 down for preorder, so only $50 up front + tax to pick it up in the states :victory:


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

any ideas on euro prices?? even though GW stock is directly converted from £ to € the closest GW to me is half the country away =)


----------



## Mensrea (Jul 5, 2008)

"Have your store staff been saying that Black Reach wont include the rule book?"

Its the rule book minus the fluff as I understand it.


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

So do we know an exact release date yet?


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

For the UK, September the 3rd, I heard instore when I inquired.


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

Mensrea said:


> "Have your store staff been saying that Black Reach wont include the rule book?"
> 
> Its the rule book minus the fluff as I understand it.


hmmmm I'll be more warry of my GW in future then.

They told me it would JUST teach you the rules for those models and how to play the basics of the game (Like the Battle for Macragge book).
Why the hell would they lie about it? Its still a sale either way


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice, I'll be pre-ordering this when it come's up on the website. No LGS here so I'll have to wait. I'll probably order another one eventually for our club.


----------



## Storme (Jul 22, 2008)

*IF wishes were horses*

I just wish that they would do this kind of starter box wit IG in it instead of SM. But my sons are tickled to death; one plas SM the other one Orks. They are already working out how to get two boxes to share.

Storme


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Marines will always be in the box sets. I am glad they have gone back to the orks as i thought tyranids were a bit lame,they are just mindless animals at the end of the day so not very entertaining for a two player game at enrty level.Orks on the other hand have alot of character and the contents of black reach i think is worth £40 of anyones money.

I wish they would remake space hulk,these entry level games can benefit from a game board, not everyone is familiar with the concept of a war game and having the ability to move in any direction, i always thought space hulk,heroquest and blood bowl allowed none war gamers to start enjoying the hobby alot easier than "battle for maccragge or skull pass"


----------



## kron (Apr 21, 2008)

i will be picking one up for sure i play marines and orks but i heard in my local shop that they will allow and set up a trade system eg: i play orks i trade my marines for more orks and vice versa they did it for ths battle for skull pass


----------



## SoupyC (Jun 24, 2008)

Do we have a date yet? I'm dyin here!


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Info is in the new white dwarf and I can also chip in that it will be £40 as other people have been saying.

I'll get a date once I check the copy in my store again.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Sept 6th at least here in the US


----------



## SoupyC (Jun 24, 2008)

DaemonsR'us said:


> Sept 6th at least here in the US


:cray:

Too long!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

MMMM yeah £40? That would be luuuurvly


----------



## soundgear (Jul 23, 2008)

Has anyone seen this on the GW site yet? Just wondering if they have cemented dates.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

i may have to turn the SM into chaos thousand sons... and i may just start an ork army now.


----------



## TBCX6628 (Apr 29, 2008)

i might buy 3 boxes maybe 4 if they r only 80 dollars start 2 armies at once go through one of those online sights that give 20% off 4 boxes would be 256$ plus shipping and tax. though i am going to wait to see exactly what equipment they come with. Or i could trade a friend and just get 2 boxes and get one of the sets which is a pretty sweet deal.

4 captains 
4 dreadnaughts 
20 terminators 
40 tactical marines

4 war bosses
20 nobz
80 ork boyz
12 deth koptas 

spend an additional 150 dollars on the army (6 drop pods from a online sight) and you can have a hell of a marine drop pod force for only like 270 $ if u get 2 boxes and trade the orks for marines. when those plastic drop pod kits come out, if the units dont come with heavy weapons u can just buy a box or two of devastator squads and there you go.


----------



## Recluce (Jul 20, 2008)

I know there was rumor of having barricades in the starter set..... these new "Ork" barricades are pictured in the newest issue of WD, directly under an ad for the new starter set. Still don't think they come in the set, but will make a nice addition for those starting an Ork army with this set. They were pretty cool looking barricades, done in the same manner as the other barricade set, but decidedly orkish in style.


----------



## thesteelclaw (Jul 20, 2008)

i noticed that one of the ork barricades was half an old ork truck.....hmmm gives me ideas.


----------



## bucket_boy101 (Jul 8, 2008)

"Honestly? Is that confirmed?

Because at current rates, that's about £32.

It's costing us the equivalent of $75US, or thereabouts...

:marvelling at the currency fluctuations cyclops:"
Are you kidding? That's soo cheap! It's costing us $95 (About GBP45 at time of post), but i found a site where i can get it for GBP 36! Postage Free!


----------



## weasly (Jun 18, 2008)

In the UK the box is a confirmed £40. The models are worth £160 on their own (according to the online store) and that doesn't include the book, templates, red sticks (lol), black reach book and dice. Me and my mate are going £25 from me and him the rest. He gets the orks and I get the rest. Both of us get an amzing deal from this and as well these models will complete my Luna Wolves army.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

bucket_boy101 said:


> Are you kidding? That's soo cheap! It's costing us $95 (About GBP45 at time of post), but i found a site where i can get it for GBP 36! Postage Free!


Don't know why you think I'm kidding old fruit, I really am marvelling at the currency fluctuations.

Buying price-fixed stuff from America is currently good value, because the US dollar's gone down the toilet. I'm sorry, I've never really watched the Australian dollar, or for that matter the Canadian dollar or the New Zealand (including GST). Don't know why, but everything I own that has a New Zealand price on says 'including GST'.

I hadn't realised that the US dollar currently stood at more than 2 to the Pound. Last couple of months it's been more or less double it then subtract a bit. You seem to be doubling then adding a bit. So 2 weeks ago, £40 Sterling (official UK price) was more or less $75 US, compared to $60 US as the _rumoured_ US price... equating to just over 30 quid (say, £32 Sterling)... which is cheap. In effect, 20% cheaper because of currency fluctuations.

Anyway... things look expensive in Australia. I didn't say they weren't. I just said things in America look cheap. They are. What's to disbelieve?

uzzled cyclops:


----------



## blackmane264 (Jul 26, 2008)

no termnater eavy gun


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

blackmane264 said:


> no termnater eavy gun


No, true. But I'm sure you can simply model one on with some spare change, a sharp scapel and a bit of stabbing.


----------



## bucket_boy101 (Jul 8, 2008)

FYI, in case you didn't know, GST is a tax on most things that adds an extra 11% to what we buy, we have it in Ausland too, and it sux.


----------

